# Just got Back from USA lucky ****s



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Brought everything below home :thumb:

Megs all wheel cleaner $4 - £2.43
Megs Endurance Tire Spray $4 - £2.43
Megs Hot Shine Tire spray $4 - £2.43
Scotch Guard Fabric Protector $5.85 - £3.55
Scotch Guard Fabric cleaner and protector $3.97 - £2.41
Armorall wheel armor - $4 - £2.43
Megs Ultimate Detailer spray $8 - £4.86
Megs Quik Detailer Huge bottle $6.50 - $3.95
Rain X spray glass cleaner $3.95 - £2.40

All bought in Wal mart by the way

It annoys the hell out of me how cheap everything is compared to here. Petrol $3.60 a gallon and all those car care products so cheap.

I bought as much i though I'd get away with (and could fit in my case:lol but still makes me sick that i'll be paying double or nearly triple for most of these products if i run out


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keep looking at www.pakshak.com and see how cheap it is, then realise how much shipping would be 
yep, their government does'nt rip them off on fuel quite as much as ours does


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup it guts me every year we go there.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You should of crammed alot more in at those prices.

When i last went, I bought some golf clubs and put them in my golf bag that i took out with me. So i had about 18 irons plus driver and 2 putters and the usual bits :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good bargains there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

its not all rosey on the other side but from those prices yes!


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

And they can have hand guns. :argie: To be fair you cant get a decent cup of tea though or black pudding.:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I get what your saying, but you are comparing with the exchange rate. Americans as a whole dont think things are cheap at all. Your getting a good deal if you can buy there and bring here, but the Americans arent lucky to get them for that. Its all relative. They do seem nice prices though to be fair. Good buy.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> keep looking at www.pakshak.com and see how cheap it is, then realise how much shipping would be
> yep, their government does'nt rip them off on fuel quite as much as ours does


Love pakshak but when did Raceglaze become German lol

http://www.pakshak.com/german-car-care.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulinLincs said:


> And they can have hand guns. :argie:


Not for long if the puppet Obama gets his idea through...

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Love pakshak but when did Raceglaze become German lol
> 
> http://www.pakshak.com/german-car-care.html


$40 for 5 raceglaze brushes! £11 from PB!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay, so everyones saying "we pay twice what they pay" ect ect..

but no one has mentioned that our minimum wage for 21 is £5.93
the minimum wage in america for 21 is area dependant between 5 & 7 dollars..

so if its £8 here should it not be $8 there in-keeping with their economy the way it is ours?


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

It's not all good over here - I just paid over $4 for a tin of Heinz baked beans and an Aero at my local grocery store. 

Don't even get me started on the Robinson's Orange Squash - over $4 (+ tax) for a one litre bottle! I can't live without it though! I still go through about 4 or 5 bottles a week.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> okay, so everyones saying "we pay twice what they pay" ect ect..
> 
> but no one has mentioned that our minimum wage for 21 is £5.93
> the minimum wage in america for 21 is area dependant between 5 & 7 dollars..
> ...


Minimum wage here is $7.25hr no matter what age you are or where you live.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

burgmo3 said:


> Minimum wage here is $7.25hr no matter what age you are or where you live.


That is not true.

$7.25 is the federal lower limit, some states choose to add to this figure.

Conneticut for example pays $8.25

In Washington, people aged 14 or 15 may get 85% of the national minimum, but for the rest it's been set to $8.67

They also have some states that pay less depending on the business sales value, and of course the big one - some states pay way less than the national limit for "tipping" jobs, which you are then supposed to 'make up' through tips etc...

In Massachusetts for example, the minimum is $8.00, for the service (tipped) people it's only $2.63 and only $1.60 for agricultural employees....

Now let's pretend you are working your @ss off for just $2.63 per hour....kind of puts the prices quoted in the first post into context a bit more...

:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Just shows the world is mad about money. Yeah the uk pays a decent min wage but they hike prices up and try to take it all back off us.
Motorists suffer the most, fuel prices and insurance throug the roof. They not gonna stop me or most folk on here from using their pride and joy and spending ££££'s on detailing. Good find tho and most of us go on our hols and find a bargain:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Now let's pretend you are working your @ss off for just $2.63 per hour....kind of puts the prices quoted in the first post into context a bit more...
> 
> :thumb:


my point exactly cue.. if your making less, why should you pay the same :thumb:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> That is not true.
> 
> $7.25 is the federal lower limit, some states choose to add to this figure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

just because detailing products are cheap, america is not as cheap as people always make out, cost of living is very expensive.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I went to Wallmart when i was in Orlando 2 years ago and they had the screw top buckets that zaino sell for $3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The bucket was identical to my zaino ones jjust without the zaino sticker. Blue screw top lid and grit guard. Dont get me started on how cheap zaino products are over there too.

Obviously the difference in income and living costs as mentioned above are relevant but if these items can be sold at that price and the company is happy with their margin it goes to show what the mark up is here.


----------



## jayswiss (May 6, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> Obviously the difference in income and living costs as mentioned above are relevant *but if these items can be sold at that price and the company is happy with their margin it goes to show what the mark up is here*.


Amen to this...

Based on 1 GBP = 1.644 USD, if you look at a few brand new factory ordered cars from the BMW UK Website Vs. BMW USA Website:

*A stock BMW F10 550i SE*
US: £36,605
UK: £53,080
Variance: We pay £16,475 more and we get less spec as standard for the privilege! :speechles

> Now this will make some peoples eyes water...

*A stock BMW E92 M3*
US: £35,827
UK: £53,125
Variance: We pay £17,298 more than the chaps over the pond!

> Ironically, the F10's and E92's travel further from Germany to the US than the UK!

> Did I mention 4 years warranty over the pond compared to 3 in the UK?

> And then the cost of fuel over there... :wall:

> Rant over! I'm going to drive over to McDonald's to sample their "Tastes of America" menu. :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> Obviously the difference in income and living costs as mentioned above are relevant but if these items can be sold at that price and the company is happy with their margin it goes to show what the mark up is here.


As much as it pains me to say this as I do like America, and love the way of living (well southern america, where mine and the gf family is), but companies will probably manufacture over there so have less over head compared to here, whereas over here the companies will have to haev a bigger mark up to cover the wages for the workers over here.... if that makes sense, not sure it does lol.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Result :thumb:

I'd be interested to see how the Armorall wheel armor performs ?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^

If it's anything like the advert's show of it, it should be amaizing.


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

David said:


> just because detailing products are cheap, america is not as cheap as people always make out, cost of living is very expensive.


I think it really all depends on where in the US you live. I moved from Dublin to Orlando, and the cost of living here is a fraction of what it was there. Wages are higher (at least in my profession), taxes are lower, houses/cars/groceries are cheaper. Obviously if you move to NYC or something then the cost of living will be more expensive.



The_Bouncer said:


> Result :thumb:
> 
> I'd be interested to see how the Armorall wheel armor performs ?


I've been using this for a while and I like it a lot. It's a lot easier to use that a paste wax and the results are pretty much the same. I pay $8.49 + tax per bottle at the local autoparts store though. Maybe I need to go to Walmart if OP says he got it for $4.



BRUNBERG said:


> I went to Wallmart when i was in Orlando 2 years ago and they had the screw top buckets that zaino sell for $3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The bucket was identical to my zaino ones jjust without the zaino sticker. Blue screw top lid and grit guard.


You can probably get a bucket there for $3, but I've never seen any with screw lids and grit guards. I'd definitely snap them up for $3. I paid $25 each for mine from CG.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

how much are the claybars?


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> how much are the claybars?


$15 dollars for a megs smooth surface clay kit


----------



## Frenchy (May 18, 2011)

Apart from Walmart i could not find any care care/detailing products for sale in the Orlando area, even got speaking to the car valeter at the Astomn Martin/Lotus dealership.
He had never heard of the brands i was rattling off ???
Got some great Armorall towels from Asda (Walmart) though.
Also brought back a Tial 38mm wastgate complete with gaskets,lockwire and bolts, how i never got pulled in the airport still baffles me !


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Frenchy said:


> Apart from Walmart i could not find any care care/detailing products for sale in the Orlando area, even got speaking to the car valeter at the Astomn Martin/Lotus dealership.
> He had never heard of the brands i was rattling off ???
> Got some great Armorall towels from Asda (Walmart) though.
> Also brought back a Tial 38mm wastgate complete with gaskets,lockwire and bolts, how i never got pulled in the airport still baffles me !


try properautocare they are near busch gardens lots of goodies and very helpful bunch


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

Frenchy said:


> Apart from Walmart i could not find any care care/detailing products for sale in the Orlando area, even got speaking to the car valeter at the Astomn Martin/Lotus dealership.
> He had never heard of the brands i was rattling off ???
> Got some great Armorall towels from Asda (Walmart) though.
> Also brought back a Tial 38mm wastgate complete with gaskets,lockwire and bolts, how i never got pulled in the airport still baffles me !


Here is some info from another post on where you can find some stuff.

Unfortunately, most of the quality stuff is not available OTC locally. What brands were you looking for - I can tell you if they're available locally.

As for the guy at the Aston dealership - if it was just a wash guy then I wouldn't expect him to know anything. I know that there's a local detailer (Richie Carbone) who has posted a lot of work that he did at that dealership (view his profile to see all his write-ups). His work is top notch, so I'd be surprised if he wasn't familiar with all the top brands.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> I went to Wallmart when i was in Orlando 2 years ago and they had the screw top buckets that zaino sell for $3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The bucket was identical to my zaino ones jjust without the zaino sticker. Blue screw top lid and grit guard. Dont get me started on how cheap zaino products are over there too.
> 
> Obviously the difference in income and living costs as mentioned above are relevant but if these items can be sold at that price and the company is happy with their margin it goes to show what the mark up is here.


yes, but i think you will find that zaino sticker adds about £20 to your buckets awell.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Megs hot shine for £2.43 is a bargain, not as good as the endurance gel..but still!!!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

hey guys, a friend is going to the states. are there any places that he can get zaino on a real shop? How can I see what kind of products are there available on walmart. he isn't familiar with products so i have to guide him. any help?


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> hey guys, a friend is going to the states. are there any places that he can get zaino on a real shop? How can I see what kind of products are there available on walmart. he isn't familiar with products so i have to guide him. any help?


Sorry, I've never seen zaino products in any of the stores around here. You could try emailing them directly to see if they can give you a list of sellers. There may be one in the the area that your friend is visiting.

As for what you can expect to find at walmart, take a look at the 'Consumer' line of products on the Meguiars website. You should be able to find most of them, as well as a few other brands like turtle wax and armorall, and some random towels and sponges.

Your best bet to get the products you want is to order them online and have them shipped to wherever your friend is staying. If you need a list of online stores to buy from in the US just let me know.

barry


----------



## stevey (Aug 3, 2007)

Barrym I'm in Orlando at the moment where's good for getting stuff other than wall mart, I can't send a pm as I haven't enough posts so i hope u see this soon haha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well im of to USA next year west side LA etc whats the best to look out for what about black baron or other detailing gear, any tips welcome, as at these prices i need a spare case.


----------

